# Ironman kona



## pickup1980 (13 Oct 2012)

Is the ironman kona on tv


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Oct 2012)

I've never seen it, but you can watch it HERE


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2012)

A win for a Brit, and I will lightly claim a local one at that.


----------

